# 99 Altima P Code question



## TN99Altimaguy (Apr 10, 2005)

My 99 has 85K miles. I replaced the spark plugs with the proper brand, new plug wires, new distributor cap and rotor button. I have an engine miss at idle only. I ran Lucas gas treatment thru the tank twice w/o any improvement. The trouble code P0304 (#4 cylinder misfire) is more or less a blanket set of reasons. Has anyone else experienced this same problem?

Thanks,
Gene Talley


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

TN99Altimaguy said:


> My 99 has 85K miles. I replaced the spark plugs with the proper brand, new plug wires, new distributor cap and rotor button. I have an engine miss at idle only. I ran Lucas gas treatment thru the tank twice w/o any improvement. The trouble code P0304 (#4 cylinder misfire) is more or less a blanket set of reasons. Has anyone else experienced this same problem?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gene Talley



Intake gasket is blown at #4 bank.. Spray some wd or carb cleaner down around #4 runner and watch you idle change.


----------

